# Voltaje o Intensidad de salida de audio de un celular.



## jmendezn (May 7, 2017)

Buenas noches, he estado diseñando un amplificador a base de transistores, pero he tenido un pequeño problema, quiero saber como calcular el voltaje de salida de audio, o la intensidad de salida de audio de mi celular, para tener referencia de la intensidad de base q*ue* me va a entrar en el transistor.... Gracias de antemano ...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (May 7, 2017)

jmendezn dijo:


> Buenas noches, he estado diseñando un amplificador a base de transistores, pero he tenido un pequeño problema, quiero saber como calcular el voltaje de salida de audio, o la intensidad de salida de audio de mi celular, para tener referencia de la intensidad de base q me va a entrar en el transistor


Si la batería del celular es de 3.7V... como mucho eso será la tensión pico-a-pico que va a entrar al amplificador. El problema es que la salida de audio del celular probablemente sea el PWM de un amplificador clase D destinado a los auriculares, así que vas a tener que verla en osciloscopio para confirmar lo que sale...


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 8, 2017)

Tema ya tratado muchas veces , usa el Buscador 


¿Por qué está aquí mi tema? 

*04)* No crees temas nuevos si ya hay alguno preguntando por lo mismo, parecido o similar. *Utiliza el buscador. *y coloca tu comentario en el tema que mas se adecue a lo que estas consultando.


----------

